# '10 SEL CEL Ambient temp sensor



## napman41 (Aug 26, 2004)

Driving home from VT last weekend the check engine light came on. I pulled over and did a quick check of the fluid levels and did a visual under the van. It all looked good so I continued on my way. The van ran fine with no issues for the next 300 miles. I wen to my local auto supply store and had them run a fault code scan and it came back as a bad ambient temp sensor, so I ordered a new one. Now I have 2 questions-
1. What the hell does this thing do ?
2. Where the hell does it go ?
Thank you.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Here's a link to purchase and download the service manual. Should answer your questions.

http://www.tradebit.com/filedetail.php/134816218-volkswagen-routan-2009-2010-service-repair-manual


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

I can answer your second question:

The sensor is mounted to a bracket that on the center of the lower radiator support, behind the grille and in front of the engine compartment.










George


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

napman41 said:


> Driving home from VT last weekend the check engine light came on. I pulled over and did a quick check of the fluid levels and did a visual under the van. It all looked good so I continued on my way. The van ran fine with no issues for the next 300 miles. I wen to my local auto supply store and had them run a fault code scan and it came back as a bad ambient temp sensor, so I ordered a new one. Now I have 2 questions-
> 1. What the hell does this thing do ?
> 2. Where the hell does it go ?
> Thank you.


Please note (found this out after trading it in) but at least '09's have a recall on a temp sensor (not sure if its this specific one) that VW should cover regardless if its still under warranty or not; you may want to at least call a local VW dealer and perhaps you'll get reimbursed for the part if that's part of it as well as they would do the work for you --- my '09 was an SEL with 4.0L. Dealer had mentioned that the recall notice just came out (was mid-December).


----------



## napman41 (Aug 26, 2004)

The sensor was relatively cheap so I just ordered a replacement online. When I went to replace it I found that the wiring that runs under the actual radiator base was corroded and most likely shorted. What seemed to be an easy fix has now become a bit more involved. I didn't have a chance to trace out the wire to see whether or not it runs into a quick dis/connect or if its a "home run" back to the control module. Bummer
I was able to change the sensor without dropping or removing the grill assembly, though I'm thinking the final repair isn't going to be that easy.


----------



## napman41 (Aug 26, 2004)

I finally traced out the wiring harness and soldered a new connection onto the damaged harness. I the disconnected the battery for 30 minutes and when I started the van back up the CEL was off. 3 days later and it's still off. So it's a win for the home team. I still don't know exactly what this thing does beyond reads the outside temp. but it's fixed.


----------

